# Gaggia Classic Pro (2019) - PID mod



## coffeeuser1 (Sep 21, 2019)

I've finally completed the install of the *REX C-100 PID* on my *Gaggia Classic 2019.*

The OPV mod made my shots *drinkable*, this PID mod made my shots *enjoyable*.

I must say I've noticed huge improvement in the cup. Coffee taste is much more balanced and I have more control over it.

I was not able to find proper PID settings online. I've done some experimentation and found settings that would allow for aggressive overshoot upon temperature drop, so the boiler would act a bit like a heat exchanger during brewing.

More pictures and PID settings: https://yirga.pl/gaggia-classic-2019-pid-rex-c100


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like a good value PID mod to the Gaggia...remarkably inexpensive too.


----------

